# Drs labs hcg



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi has anyone used drs labs hcg latley if so how was it?

iv noticed it has gone up quite a bit since the last time I used them as well

thanks for your help


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ya, they appear to be getting pricier all the time....never heard of them to have anything less than 100% though. Friend used their EPO...was stunned how good it was.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

dsr hcg is rubbish, it was like injecting acid and it never worked like a proper hcg


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Could you recommend a alternative uk based


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Used it on cycle from November to March this year and worked really well. PCT was relatively easy with no crash


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

It's a shame ... DRS at one point were bang on and their HCG was too but now they're HCG stings and doesn't do sh1t. So cutting corners / reducing overall quality whilst upping prices due to popularity comes to mind!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't rate it, went back to Pregnyl pharma stuff and it's much better.


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

Guys, complete SCAM!!! I dunno what the hell the vials contanis (just fillers, or hcg heavily underdosed?) but this is no more real HCG. It's clear Drs labs is no more reliabe at all. It is so bad 'cause once they was ok.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

meg72 said:


> Guys, complete SCAM!!! I dunno what the hell the vials contanis (just fillers, or hcg heavily underdosed?) but this is no more real HCG. It's clear Drs labs is no more reliabe at all. It is so bad 'cause once they was ok.


do you mean there is no real HCG out there? if this is what you mean you are wrong


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I used it on my cycles, most recent was in june and it was bang on everytime


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't even risk generic hcg personally, pharma grade hcg for virtually the same price is a no contest really for me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> I wouldn't even risk generic hcg personally, pharma grade hcg for virtually the same price is a no contest really for me.


This


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> do you mean there is no real HCG out there? if this is what you mean you are wrong


yes, fake or heavily underdosed. I used drs labs hcg many times in the past and it was an awesome product (nearly or equal pharma grade for me). This new batch (red label) does not work at all and this fact leaves me on big trobules in the middle of my pct!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

meg72 said:


> yes, fake or heavily underdosed. I used drs labs hcg many times in the past and it was an awesome product (nearly or equal pharma grade for me). This new batch (red label) does not work at all and this fact leaves me on big trobules in the middle of my pct!!!


so you mean just DRS labs......well there is HCG available out there..

can i ask how you gauge does not work at all or is underdosed?? and which one is it does it work or not at all?? my point being once i start using HCG there is no sign that 2-3 weeks later is working it just is.......and you do not need HCG after the first 1-2 weeks after PCT starts


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

had an issue with DRS not delivering some hgh, royal mail washed their hands of it and DRS not responding now. very disappointed in them.


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

meg72 said:


> yes, fake or heavily underdosed. I used drs labs hcg many times in the past and it was an awesome product (nearly or equal pharma grade for me). This new batch (red label) does not work at all and this fact leaves me on big trobules in the middle of my pct!!!


(sorry, I have some troubles in expressing myself in english) Well, I use to shot hcg in hevy dosages (1000 ui x shot) eod for approximately 1 week + nola and clomid, and this protocol always did the job for me. At these dosages, I can usually "feel" the hcg working in my testes quite immediately. This time, one vial has already gone without any "feeling".

PS: oddly, the vials I received are labelled differently than usual: the labels are made of plastic, red and bigger than the vials..


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad I saw this thread. I was about to order some and would have been well ticked off if it was bunk! I'll have to source some pharma stuff else where.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

I ordered tb500 from them, based on good reviews here, and it was junk, compared to other sources. Maybe after gathering good reputation they started scamming. It is a pity, because I wanted to buy epo (also had good opinion) from them, now have to look elsewhere.


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ghoosst said:


> *Maybe after gathering good reputation they started scamming.* It is a pity, because I wanted to buy (also had good opinion) from them, now have to look elsewhere.


I quote every single word


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

not as good as pharma in my opinion but was silly cheap before. now the price has gone up I wont be using it.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Works for me.. pumps the nuts up every time i take it..


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

bump where has the site gone both are down? help ideas


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

besa said:


> bump where has the site gone both are down? help ideas


Did you read what it said? Maybe just take it at face value, maybe not


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

yep..read it..just thought they might have another site that is all.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

I know this over 3 yrs old but how is Drs labs hcg nowadays.

I just stated using it in my pct ??


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Will2309 said:


> I know this over 3 yrs old but how is Drs labs hcg nowadays.
> 
> I just stated using it in my pct ??


 Would only use pharma products for PCT personally, not really worth the risk IMO.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> Would only use pharma products for PCT personally, not really worth the risk IMO.


 Cheers pal, I will order some new stuff. I have pharma everything else


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Will2309 said:


> Cheers pal, I will order some new stuff. I have pharma everything else


 No problem. :thumbup1:


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> No problem. :thumbup1:


 It is Organon Pregnyl 5000iu Iam after for pharma grade hcg??


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Will2309 said:


> It is Organon Pregnyl 5000iu Iam after for pharma grade hcg??


 Yes mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Quackerz said:


> Would only use pharma products for PCT personally, not really worth the risk IMO.


 See you say that and in the past id agree but a couple of years ago i got stung with a load of fake pregnyl 5000iu jobbies that looked absolutely spot on but had absolutely no active ingredient in them. Got the from a trusted source aswell, luckily he swapped the remaining vials for some gear after using a couple of amps and my balls pretty much totally dissapearing. Used generic chinese stuff since without issue.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Big Ian said:


> See you say that and in the past id agree but a couple of years ago i got stung with a load of fake pregnyl 5000iu jobbies that looked absolutely spot on but had absolutely no active ingredient in them. Got the from a trusted source aswell, luckily he swapped the remaining vials for some gear after using a couple of amps and my balls pretty much totally dissapearing. Used generic chinese stuff since without issue.


 Never heard of fake Pregnyl, what country was it from?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Quackerz said:


> Never heard of fake Pregnyl, what country was it from?


 I think it was holland off the top of my head buddy


----------



## ricky1980 (Aug 9, 2010)

Drs labs , any you guys still using these guys ?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

I've used their HCG for years and never had any trouble. I've never 'tested' it but I used it to recover back when I was trying to have children after a 10 year blast and I know have two kids. I also used their HMG.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Go on price with hcg. Mix and squirt some on a pregnancy testing kit to see if it's legit. Avoid Pregnyl, lots of completely bunk counterfeits about.


----------



## ricky1980 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> I've used their HCG for years and never had any trouble. I've never 'tested' it but I used it to recover back when I was trying to have children after a 10 year blast and I know have two kids. I also used their HMG.


 Ordered of them but seems there either having trouble or gone bust ?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

ricky1980 said:


> Ordered of them but seems there either having trouble or gone bust ?


 What do you mean trouble?

Often the do promo's and the HCG goes on back stock so you have to wait for the order a while. My last order got messed up and I got sent double the HCG by mistake so im quite happy lol.

Have your reached out to them with your concern?


----------



## ricky1980 (Aug 9, 2010)

I read on a few reviews they was having trouble getting orders out , mine turned up today , so seems I was worrying over nothing , I'll just make sure I get my next order in well b4 I run out


----------

